# John Deere R restoration help



## 2ndgenjdnut (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I recently bought my grandfather’s 1952 JD R and would like to restore it. It’s in pretty rough shape but does run good including the pony motor that he rebuilt. I’ll post a picture so you can see what I’m working with.
My big question is what is the best way to get ride of all the rust that has formed over the years? Most of it appears to be surface rust only. I don’t want to sand blast I’ve heard bad stores. Is there a solution I can dip the pieces in to get all the rust out of the cracks? I don’t have an issue taking pieces of but don’t want to go all the way since it is running.
Any advice?
thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Nice score. I'll be another negative on sandblasting. I did it on a 1954 Chevrolet truck. Never again! I've had excellent results with individual part sanding and or wire wheeling, then using a rust inhibitor called OSPHO. There are a number of products out there and I've heard excellent feedback on a product called "Rust Bullet", though I've never been able to locate it locally. It'll be interesting to see your project transformed and that history preserved. Be sure to add that John Deere R to our showcase when you get the chance. I've always liked those R's.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I made the photo large for you.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That one will look good back in green and yellow again, certainly has the "I can do it look".


----------



## 2ndgenjdnut (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you for the replies and the info on the rust inhibitors. I figured that was the route I would need to go with. 

any special steps between rust inhibitor and primer to make sure it’s a clean surface?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

2ndgenjdnut said:


> Thank you for the replies and the info on the rust inhibitors. I figured that was the route I would need to go with.
> 
> any special steps between rust inhibitor and primer to make sure it’s a clean surface?


I've never used it, but I'm sure the directions would be on the container. A clean and dry surface would be what you are looking for. Any updates on this restoration?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The OSPHO product actually recommends painting right over the solution once it's dried though I tend to sand it a bit.


----------



## 2ndgenjdnut (Oct 22, 2019)

Awesome thanks guys!! 
I haven’t started yet, since this is my first restoration I wanted to do plenty of research before I started. Also have a little bit more to clean out of my shop before I pull it in and start tearing it apart. Hopefully this weekend I can start.


----------



## 2ndgenjdnut (Oct 22, 2019)

Started taking things apart. Found that the pony motor had no spark and got to the bottom of why the brakes were sub par.


----------



## Slade (Jun 5, 2021)

Let me know how your restoration is going. I am new to this but have a great R that we would like to restore.


----------

